# Wrightwater 12



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Its an awesome skiff! Dont wait!

He builds them amazing and his boats come stock with stuff that people pay him to put on their skiffs from the major manufacturers.

Any questions just ask

Here's mine: https://www.microskiff.com/threads/new-glasser-boatworks-wrightwater-12.59082/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

His original build is on here somewhere. Look for it, well worth it.

He had a tube running through the hull to hold the push pole. It mad it look like he was jousting, very cool it was not on the deck but through the entire hull under the cap.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> His original build is on here somewhere. Look for it, well worth it.
> 
> He had a tube running through the hull to hold the push pole. It mad it look like he was jousting, very cool it was not on the deck but through the entire hull under the cap.


i remember that.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I went for a wet test on one back in August. Very nicely finished little rig.. And I do mean little, I had just sold my ECS Glide a few months back and was figuring out what boat(s)to get. I know I want (need) two power boats to fish the way I like in the different locals I frequent.. So a larger skiff (bought a Pelagic Hybrids 20 Panga) and a smaller skiff are in the works, small one yet to be purchased, thinking similar to a wrightwater, but maybe a homebuilt. Back to the wrightwater:

Super dupper skinny water hull with little freeboard, crossing large bodies of water or escaping large wakes in the ditch would get annoying. Poling was of course beyond easy however I thought at the time it really needs some micro keels/strakes to help it track a little better. More importantly I think it needed strakes/keels to stop it from sliding so easily when turning at speed. I know it's something you can get accustomed to but I just don't care for that ultra loose feel when on plane. John, and his crew where testing some strake options/placement when I was there but the demo boat we took out did not have any fitted to it. 

John was a pleasure to deal with and the whole experience was really fun, the fit and finish was top notch and really cool to see in a boat that if ordered correctly you could literally pick up and carry over your head. Boats like this a ultra niche' HB skate comes to mind (now nanocraft boats)... Call John and go for a ride, they're cool boats and they certainly get you in the skinny!!


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

I have spoken to Jonathan and it seems to be a great little boat. I don't pole, so not worried about tracking. I will primarily use it in the back waters of the ENP. I am just worried about how stabile it is? I had a shadowcast 16 and it was a bit too tippy for me. I guess I will have to wet test one but it is 3 hours away. I live in Fort Myers if anyone has one I could test out. Thanks for your help!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I haven't been on a shadowcast, however it was certainly as tippy as my Glide, but everyone's balance is different.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Shadowcast16 said:


> I have spoken to Jonathan and it seems to be a great little boat. I don't pole, so not worried about tracking. I will primarily use it in the back waters of the ENP. I am just worried about how stabile it is? I had a shadowcast 16 and it was a bit too tippy for me. I guess I will have to wet test one but it is 3 hours away. I live in Fort Myers if anyone has one I could test out. Thanks for your help!


I have had two shadowcasts and now this Wrightwater 12 and I would say theyre about the same, with a slight edge to the Wrightwater 12 as slightly more stable due to a little more width. You can move quickly from front to back without issue, but a 260lb guy isnt going to exactly be at home on this thing, so YMMV.


----------

